# Pier fishing nets



## Jasper (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody know where you can get the nets you lower with a rope for pier fishing? I thought I saw them in the Destin Wal Mart, but didn't see them on their website. 

Any ideas on making one?

Thanks!


----------



## smittyg (Dec 3, 2008)

only place I've seen them is St. Simon's Island bait shop. thats where I got mine.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 4, 2008)

Jasper,

Most of the bait and tackle stores, Walmarts, etc. on the coast will carry them. Personally I am thinking seriously about buying a "popnet" online. I watched Gary Woods use one on Dan Russell pier last spring and summer and it worked very good and will fold up and fit in my cooler.

http://www.popnetnets.com/


----------



## d-a (Dec 5, 2008)

Like these?

http://www.blueoceantackle.com/NE-102.jpg

d-a


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 5, 2008)

One of the two items you cant live without once you have it for pier fishing...the other a pier cart.


----------



## smittyg (Dec 5, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Jasper,
> 
> Most of the bait and tackle stores, Walmarts, etc. on the coast will carry them. Personally I am thinking seriously about buying a "popnet" online. I watched Gary Woods use one on Dan Russell pier last spring and summer and it worked very good and will fold up and fit in my cooler.
> 
> http://www.popnetnets.com/



that's what I have but I'm having an issue with it.When I lower it down it closes before I can even get it to the water.I lost a nice striper at Clark hill fooling around with that thing.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 6, 2008)

smittyg said:


> that's what I have but I'm having an issue with it.When I lower it down it closes before I can even get it to the water.I lost a nice striper at Clark hill fooling around with that thing.




Did you put some weights in the bottom of it?
The one I saw used had weights attached and worked really well on the Pompanoes we were catching. I netted 8 or 10 with it with no problems at all and had never used one prior to that.


----------



## smittyg (Dec 6, 2008)

yes,I have a 6 oz. pyramid weight zip tied to the bottom.Yuo don't think that I have too much weight do you?I thought that might have been the problem but never got around to changing it.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 6, 2008)

smittyg said:


> yes,I have a 6 oz. pyramid weight zip tied to the bottom.Yuo don't think that I have too much weight do you?I thought that might have been the problem but never got around to changing it.



I doubt it. I think the net I used had a couple of lbs. in it. Do you maybe have your net reversed?


----------



## smittyg (Dec 6, 2008)

dont know if it is or not.didnt think bout that.will check it out


----------



## smittyg (Dec 7, 2008)

robertyb,I checked my net and it's not reversed.I can't figure out for the life of me what's going on with it.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 7, 2008)

smittyg said:


> robertyb,I checked my net and it's not reversed.I can't figure out for the life of me what's going on with it.



It should not collapse on itself until weight is added (fish) and upwards pressure is made (pulling it up).


----------



## smittyg (Dec 7, 2008)

that's the funny part.if we are lowering it to net a fish it will close up


----------

